# Hello from a lurker



## elder999 (Apr 3, 2005)

Im 45 years old. I grew up in New York. My father was a boxing and judo coach in college and the Navy, and was my first martial arts instructor-he also had background in some form of karate from Hawaii, though its never been 100% certain which form it was. My formal training began in tae kwon do at age 11, and while I earned dan ranking, I no longer practice tae kwon do. I also earned dan grades in judo, kyokushin karate and Miyama ryu jujutsu.Along the way, Ive tried a few other martial arts-sometimes for years at a time, wrestled in school, got my head handed to me boxing Golden Gloves, and very many of my instructors were law enforcement, corrections officers and/or military personnel with real world experience. When I was in my teens and early twenties I took Charles Nelsons 15 lesson course as a yearly reality check, and I also spent a little more than a year in Japan, training and trying to earn a living as a musician, of all things.That was 25 years ago, though, and, after 34 years in martial arts I still consider myself very much a student of self-defense, just as I do about cooking, music, and, well, everythingthough I have been fortunate (or unfortunate) enough to have had to defend myself and get away intact, and I do teach a small number of jujutsu students.. 


Early on I earned a degree in religious studies; my father, grand father and great-grand father were all ministers, though they also practiced other trades. I managed to dodge that bullet, and wound up working in commercial nuclear power, earning degrees in mechanical and nuclear engineering, and advanced degrees in nuclear engineering and, more recently, my doctorate in applied physics. Im a certified firefighter, HAZMAT technician, avid hunter, ultra-marathon runner and triathlete (though hardly competitive; Im just happy to finish.), fourth-generation gun nut, as well as a federally certified ordinance and munitions disposal technician.  


I now live in New Mexico, where I practice enough gardening and raise enough animals to be called a subsistence farmer by some, and experiment (read: hobby) with alternative energy sources, knife making and automotive engineering in my spare time. 


I currently work at Los Alamos National Laboratory, where I do boring science stuff, and a few things that I can talk around, and a few more things that I wont (CANT) talk about at all, though Ive told enough that you can probably imagine what those are. 


While I can probably contribute about a few things, Ive enjoyed reading this forum for quite some time now(shuffles back to corner)


----------



## Lisa (Apr 3, 2005)

Wow... Welcome elder999, that is quite and introduction and certainly a very interesting read.   I hope you enjoy becoming and active member of MTalk and I look forward to your posts. If there are any questions, please feel free to ask any moderator or MTalk mentor. Enjoy!


----------



## TigerWoman (Apr 3, 2005)

Welcome elder999,  
You have a very interesting background, thanks for sharing that.  Glad you are joining in, I'm sure you will contribute alot to our friendly group.  TW


----------



## Flatlander (Apr 3, 2005)

Welcome to the board, Elder999 :asian:.  I am pleased and honoured to make your acquaintance here.  Please, I encourage you to join in the discussion.  I look forward to your contributions.


----------



## still learning (Apr 3, 2005)

Hello,Welcome aboard. You have a very interesting background,and traveler. Please share your experiences with us on the forums! .....Aloha


----------



## MJS (Apr 3, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!  Enjoy your stay!! :ultracool 

Mike


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 3, 2005)

Greetings, Elder, and welcome.  Enjoy!


----------



## arnisador (Apr 3, 2005)

Welcome!

I'm on my way to Albuquerque this summer for a 10-month sabbatical at Sandia.



> experiment (read: hobby) with alternative energy sources



Ah, cold fusion lives!


----------



## Ceicei (Apr 3, 2005)

AAhhhh.   It surely will be good having you among us!   I'm looking forward to your contributions with the discussions here.

  - Ceicei


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 3, 2005)

Welcome aboard and happy posting!


----------



## Croxley (Apr 21, 2005)

And in your spare time?


----------



## Gin-Gin (Apr 21, 2005)

Hi elder999, nice to "meet" you! :wavey:  Glad you decided to come out of the shadows.  Please don't hesitate to share some of your experiences with us.  It sounds like you have had quite a journey.

Best Wishes,
Gin-Gin :asian:


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 21, 2005)

C'mon back out of that corner Elder999 and continue to mingle, we *always* can use fresh input on top of our own in whatever discussion. That was a good intro. Glad to have you outta the lurk mode now we won't have to do ... THIS...  
              :stoplurk:


----------



## masherdong (Apr 21, 2005)

Hello and Welcome.


----------



## Drac (Apr 22, 2005)

Croxley said:
			
		

> And in your spare time?


Do you actually have spare time? Welcome to MT.


----------



## 47MartialMan (May 3, 2005)

Welcome and enjoy!


----------

